

Github Announcing SVN Support - craigkerstiens
https://github.com/blog/626-announcing-svn-support

======
samspenc
Appears to be a 3-year-old post?

------
magnetikonline
Is there an echo in here? 3 year old post.

------
eduzol
Aprils fool?

~~~
1SaltwaterC
Nope. As noted in the article, it actually works. Tried it a few times where I
had svn around, but not git.

